# flowering from seed



## jungle (Aug 6, 2009)

I was wondering if a person flowers his plants from seed.....the person would mainly be growing a cola.....with this style of growing...can a person still get cuttings for clones off of it...somehow....at what point and time....does one get the cuttings from a plant grown like this? thank you.


----------



## jungle (Aug 6, 2009)

It sounds like you don't begin the 12/12 light cycle...right from the start.....from seed.....you wait till the plant gets to be a foot tall....and that you take cuttings durring this grow stage.....you also let them go without water for two weeks....then put them under 12/12...and water after 2 days of 12/12.....thank you


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

jungle said:
			
		

> It sounds like you don't begin the 12/12 light cycle...right from the start.....from seed.....you wait till the plant gets to be a foot tall....and that you take cuttings durring this grow stage.....you also let them go without water for two weeks....then put them under 12/12...and water after 2 days of 12/12.....thank you



:confused2: I have grown straight to 12/12 from seed. I treated it the same as any plant in soil. I *watered* her when she needed it, when the soil dried out. What is the purpose of not watering them? for 2 weeks before placing in 12/12.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 6, 2009)

*i agree with duck ,:yeahthat:,i did 12/12 from seed and if i wanted to i could of took cuttings ,,,but im a crap cloner :giggle:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

:confused2:I am not say this is right or wrong, but for this being a proven method, why  have I never heard of it before? 
 Using lemons to control ph does not really work all to well.



> The reason you stop watering it is so it is not growing during the transition from grow to flower. Nothing is cloned!!!!!!! This is straight from seed.
> 
> This is a proven method. If you are watering the plant too much during the transition from grow to flower you will have large lateral branching.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

If you stressed it enough to get seeds there were male parts and it in itself is a hermie


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

This is an Aurora Indica grown outside and watered whenever she needs it. Notice that there is hardly any lateral branching. Maybe this lateral branching is more strain related than watering related


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

Im to the point I have to lean in and squint to see the screen, that is a big list.
smoke on dude.
Good luck to you.


----------



## jungle (Aug 6, 2009)

The arora indica is a columar plant that doesn't have the side branches because of genetics...I was finding information on columar plants and arora indica...strawberry cough...satori by mandella seeds.....are columar plants.....I also had 1 fourway marijuana plant that had a phenotype of a columar plant.....I was at the time wanting a grow room that just housed columar plants...so I could have more plants in there....then someone told me how to grow plants just for their colas...but he veged his awhile before flowering and cliped off the side branches also....and he took cuttings from these branches for clones.....

Then some one said to flower them from seed....so I was wondering if I couild  get cuttings from the plants flowered from seeds...it sounds like there is some branch growth before they flower..because  they're not sexually mature yet....so I could get cuttings from the ones flowered from seed also.

under both methods of flowering...i can remove the side branches....watering wouldn't be as much an issue if side branches were cliped.....when to water and when not to water...prior to flowering is interesting subject....most people here I believe keep them watered   and don't do the two day dark thing...

but from what your saying and from what your pictures show....by watering them the way you do before flowering...and giving them that two day dark thing....there will be crystals right away and not much side branch growth...thanks


----------



## jungle (Aug 6, 2009)

It sounds like you are really into it....way more than I...but some of the columar plants the branches grow upwards....instead of out...they grow close to the stem...one of my automatics I'm growing is like this..the others the branches are more spread out away from the main stem....but I see what you mean by finding a gene that would instill less side branching...with the idea more of a top cola would form larger...

the reference matereial on the columar strains...comes from the plant decriptions....of the plants when one wants to decide on what type of seeds to order....but the fourway I actualy grew a columar plant...but when I was interested in this strain...I read about other fourway plants that...were totaly different..more bushy that others had grown...never looked up gentic code for C. Sativa..I will check into it and the delta 9- THC.....Don't know anything about the john series..I'll look that up to....I can try your method..that you have explained....and I can try  someones elses method, the flower from seed method...and the other persons method to veg untill sexul maturity... 8 inches tall...is what I read is a good size...and see how they do.....I appreciate your help and I'll try some of my plants your way..on my next grow...as well as the other two methods I metioned that others have shared with me as how they did it,,,


----------



## jungle (Aug 6, 2009)

Just have to add....aplaisia...I realy do like your method of not watering before flowering....to keep side branches minamal....to put them in the dark prior....is ok also....

whats your take on cutting the side branches off before flowering....I believe the person who showed me this has good results with large buds....

and what is your take on having the thc show up earlier than normal through your method.....how does this matter? thanks again


----------



## Rockster (Aug 6, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> Referencing the book Biology, Robert J. Brooker et al. 1st Ed. ISBN 978-0-07-295620-7. 2008.
> This is the current Biology book most Universities are using for General Biology I & II.
> Chapter 36: Flowering Plants: Behavior.
> 
> ...



You've drunk the AN Kool Aid and thought it made you cleva huh?

Why don't you answer the guys question instead of trying to impress and fail badly at it.A load of old tosh(most of it wrong) not pertinent to his question doesnt help and most certainly doesnt impress.

Auxin is not the name of a hormone but 'auxins' are a class of plant growth substances which are various hormones,plural.Phytochrome is the flowering hormone which accumulates at the growing meristems in response to a short daylength.

I can't be arsed picking the rest apart and if you are on medication I apologise 



 @jungle. A plant grown from 12/12 will look pretty much the same although there will be fewer fingers on the leaves and stems are thinner.

Cuttings will be more difficult to take,the later you leave it the less chance you'll have success.

My last journal,'UK Cheese breeding project' was done in 12/12 so take a peek there if you've a mind?

Hope this helps and I'm off for 2 aspirin as I have one faff of a headache.


----------

